# counter for 店



## ZCC

Hi I want to say that 店が400＿以上もある
I think i need a counter here but I have no idea what counter should i use.
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Ranja

店が400軒(けん)以上もある


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

400店舗以上もある


----------



## ZCC

Thanks ranja! So is it more common to say 400店舗以上もある or use the counter 軒？


----------



## ZCC

ありがとうございました！


----------



## Tonky

When you have "店が", then you should choose 軒 for the counter instead. 店舗 means 店, and we do not like word duplication in a sentence. 
i.e. 頭痛が痛い is wrong, 頭が痛い is correct.


----------



## YangMuye

I'm not convinced.

外国人の人数は何人ですか。
外国人は３人います。

It seems that 店舗 is the kind of noun that can be directly modified by numbers.


----------



## Tonky

外国人 is not plain 人. 焼肉店が10店舗あります is okay(though I prefer 軒 depending on context), but 店が10店舗あります sounds weird.
外国人が3人います is fine, 日本人が3人います, 男性が3人います are fine too, but 人が3人います sounds weird, though some people do say it sometimes. At least it does not sound natural to me.


----------



## Flaminius

Tonky, neither of your two examples are repetitive, and they don't strike me asodd.


----------



## Tonky

Hmmm. Okay. Maybe it's just me then.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Mmmmm,
人が１０人いる。is okay, maybe because the pronunciation are different. ヒトが１０にんいる。
外国人が３人います。　　じん・にん　This is also okay.
馬が三馬います。　(うま・ば）　However, this somehow seems like repetitive to me. I prefer　馬が三頭います。
Maybe because I was taught that　馬から落ちて落馬して is a bad sentence. 
In this case, I prefer another expression because the another expression sounds more natural to my ears.

１．広告代理店が１０店見つかりました。 （てん・てん） I think this is okay.
２．広告代理店が１０軒みつかりました。　（てん・けん） Mmmmm, this is possible.
３．広告代理店が１０店舗みつかりました。（てん・てんぽ） This sounds a little odd. I personally think food shops, traditional shops, clothing shops are called 店舗. 
４．広告代理店が１０か所みつかりました。（てん・かしょ） This might be a possible alteration. 

５．屋台の夜店が１０店営業中でした。（みせ・てん）　　Possible
６．屋台の夜店が１０軒営業中でした。（みせ・けん）  Possible
７．屋台の夜店が１０店舗営業中でした。（みせ・てんぽ）  Impossible because 店舗 needs a complete building.

Mmmmm, I cannot find the rule, but it depends on each context, personal preferences and so on.

I thought #6 was a quite reasonable explanation, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Tonky

I've been thinking hard, but I cannot find an appropriate situation where someone says 人が10人いる as a natural utterance.
There is a SF comic called "11人いる！", and in there one says 「1人多いぞ、11人いる!」, but not ”人が11人いる". (instead "受験生が11人いる")
I was thinking of another case like a locked up elevator and a rescue team talking, like 「閉じ込められているのは何名ですか？」「全部で５人です」, but cannot find it natural to say 「人は/が何人いますか」「人は全部で５人です」unless they have aliens beside humans. 「閉じ込められた人は何人ですか」is fine, but 閉じ込められた人 is limiting the meaning of the noun 人 the same way as 外国人, 日本人, 大人 or 男性.
Can someone think of a better situation?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Tonky said:


> I've been thinking hard, but I cannot find an appropriate situation where someone says 人が10人いる as a natural utterance.
> There is a SF comic called "11人いる！", and in there one says 「1人多いぞ、11人いる!」, but not ”人が11人いる". (instead "受験生が11人いる")
> I was thinking of another case like a locked up elevator and a rescue team talking, like 「閉じ込められているのは何名ですか？」「全部で５人です」, but cannot find it natural to say 「人は/が何人いますか」「人は全部で５人です」unless they have aliens beside humans. 「閉じ込められた人は何人ですか」is fine, but 閉じ込められた人 is limiting the meaning of the noun 人 the same way as 外国人, 日本人, 大人 or 男性.
> Can someone think of a better situation?




ノアの箱舟から脱出したノアは陸地に上がり、神様に報告した。
神：助かった動物は何匹であったか？
ノア：ははあ、ライオンが２頭と、ゾウが２頭と、キリンが2頭と、・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・でございます。
神：ヒトはどうであったか。
ノア：人は１１人です。（でございます。）
神：ぬああにいいい？　お前たち夫婦以外のヒトも助けたと申すのか？
ノア：いいえ違います、神様。箱舟が漂流しているこの２０年で妻に９人の子供が生まれたのです。おはずかしいことですが。
神：いや、恥ずかしがることはない。産めよ栄よというのが余のポリシーじゃ。　or something like that. How about this?


----------

